# Ok ignore my first thread new question



## wvdadof2 (Sep 18, 2009)

ok so i was completely wrong about my rifle taking 209 primers instead it uses #11 caps. My new question is... How hard should it be to get the cap on the nipple???? I have had no luck doing this by hand and the guy at the gun store said there is a tool but i shouldn't need it... any ideas???? PLEASE HELP!!!! total newb


----------



## Sabotloader (Mar 3, 2009)

*wvdadof2*

There is a tool it is called a 'capper' they come in all sizes. Using youre fingers, while not impossible - it is a task.

The #11 should fit on snug and should be seated as far down on the nipple as you can push it with comfort.

Also make sure you are using #11 cap not #10's


----------



## wvdadof2 (Sep 18, 2009)

yeah i was finally able to push one on... i am going to the gun store on my next day off to get a capper... its not fun... lol


----------

